# KT-9493 kohler valve



## harry54 (May 13, 2011)

Has anyone ever worked on one of these? I have only put one of these in in 30 yrs. I cannot get the water hot enough to take a shower. Are the screens under the shutoffs for the hot and cold water lines?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This may help... :thumbup:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

It's painless then everybody shows you the love...:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you adjusted the 791## or, not?
Well discuss it more after the intro...

Jeez ya took off instead of the intro...
Too bad the answer will sta the same....


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

harry54 said:


> Has anyone ever worked on one of these? I have only put one of these in in 30 yrs. I cannot get the water hot enough to take a shower. Are the screens under the shutoffs for the hot and cold water lines?


 
OK! Now that you posted an intro. Welcome to the zone ... now to your valve a photo would be helpful.

The number I assume if a Kohler number, however the number KT would mean a trim number not a valve body number.
I would say that the trim is not your problem. Find out whats under the trim.

Look for a jammed or blocked ckeck stop.


----------



## harry54 (May 13, 2011)

The house was bulit about 2 yrs ago and the valve has been working fine until a few weeks ago. I am wondering if a screen is pugged somewhere. The valve has hot and cold shutoffs on it. Am wondering if the screens are behind the shutoffs?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is your parts diagram...
Click Here

If its been working fine for 2 years it kinda rules out adjusting the #79142 / STOP, ADJ TEMP LIMIT...

It doesn't leave much besides a failed #78913 / CARTRIDGE

Call 1-800-4-KOHLER and get your warranty parts shipped....

You'll see it in 3-4 weeks....:whistling2:
And they couldn't care less...:yes:


----------



## harry54 (May 13, 2011)

thanks for the info. Will order parts


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

K-T9493 is a thermostatic valve and that cartridge lists for $230 on the Kohler website so make sure you do your customer a favor and push Kohler for Warranty parts...


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Here is your parts diagram...
> Click Here
> 
> If its been working fine for 2 years it kinda rules out adjusting the #79142 / STOP, ADJ TEMP LIMIT...
> ...


Don't tell them your a Plumber or it will cost you and 2 to 3 months of waiting, but if you tell them you are the home owner you will probably get it free and quicker.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That valve has been discontinued...

Damn if it was only put in 2 years ago and its already broken....
I wonder why it got discontinued.... :whistling2:


----------

